
NPM and Left-Pad: Have We Forgotten How to Program? (2016) - helsinkiandrew
https://www.davidhaney.io/npm-left-pad-have-we-forgotten-how-to-program/
======
helsinkiandrew
What is it with Javascript in particular that results in projects having a
large number of dependencies and very small 3rd party packages?

Java has a large built-in standard library and developers often use 3rd party
libraries like Apache Commons StringUtils that bundle multiple useful
functionality into a single dependency. Before that C and C++ have standard
libraries.

Python has the equivalent dependency management system to npm but doesn’t seem
to suffer from the same huge number of small packages and dependency explosion
(in my experience)

Is this because of the Javascript language or Javascript developers? Or do
others think this is a good thing?

